
Yarn: Lockfiles should be committed on all projects - thejameskyle
https://yarnpkg.com/blog/2016/11/24/lockfiles-for-all
======
thejameskyle
yo @cpojer come fite me

~~~
cpojer
How's your lockfile, yo!

